# Trying to bulk but stay semi lean



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

So I’m 5”9 150lbs 22 years old I work out 5 days a week I have my macros set at 420 carbs protein 210 fats 90 I’m a logger so I do a bit of cardio in the woods otherwise none just strength training my calorie intake is around 3300 some days a little more should I change anything up I also try to drink a gallon if not 2 a day I work out around 2 to 3 hours each day usually till failure on heaviest weight I can rep out and drop down till complete failure


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

You're thin already and have an intense job. You need more calories.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2018)

Are you gaining weight? I respect my buddy Jin but your cals are set at exactly where they should be based n the info you gave. You should be gaining.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2018)

How LONG have you been eating said macros? A week? A month? A year? Consistency is key my man. This shit takes time. Also, there's no reason you need to be in the gym 2-3 hours. If you train with enough intensity you can be in and out in an hour. It's not POSSIBLE for me to train as hard as I do for 2 hours...I'd pass the fck out.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ya I have been gaining little by little but I wasn’t sure if I should up the calories because my job and training i would like to get to 165-170


----------



## Hurt (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> Ya I have been gaining little by little but I wasn’t sure if I should up the calories because my job and training i would like to get to 165-170



So how long have you been running this macro scheme?

Also, since you are so lean you have the room to tinker man. Throw in some more calories, see how you respond, adjust. You're young, your body will respond quickly.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hurt said:


> How LONG have you been eating said macros? A week? A month? A year? Consistency is key my man. This shit takes time. Also, there's no reason you need to be in the gym 2-3 hours. If you train with enough intensity you can be in and out in an hour. It's not POSSIBLE for me to train as hard as I do for 2 hours...I'd pass the fck out.


I was doing 2800cals before and so I added 500cals about a month ago maybe longer I don’t expect it to happen fast by any means I figured pry 6 months to gain 15-20lbs and I’ll Have to step my intensity up when in the gym


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 21, 2018)

Jin is right, you need to eat more and do it consistently.  22 year old logger, your burning cals like a furnace.  Don't worry about lean or not lean.  Eat more until you start gaining weight.  When you stop eat more.  Use the mirror to determine how you look.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2018)

You  don't need to eat more. 3500 cals is perfect for your stats. Gain 10 pounds and recalculate. Y mentioned two things. You want to gain some weight without gaining to much fat. You're gaining slowly but surely. It's working, keep going as is.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the quick responses I’ll add some more calories and experiment with what seems to be a good range I was thinking go to 3500-3800 calories and see how it goes from there


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> Thanks for all the quick responses I’ll add some more calories and experiment with what seems to be a good range I was thinking go to 3500-3800 calories and see how it goes from there



How active are you while on the job?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2018)

You're a logger and spend 3 hours a day in the gym? You're burning a shit ton of calories right there BUT like Seek said if you're consistently gaining weight then stick with it. 

And don't get your mind set on 15 to 20 pounds of MUSCLE in 6 months. That's almost impossible to do. Just stay on course and enjoy 5 to 7 pounds of muscle a year at your age and being natural.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> How active are you while on the job?


I cut so at least 10 hours or so of running around with a saw and it’s really all hills and bluffs here in the Midwest


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> I cut so at least 10 hours or so of running around with a saw and it’s really all hills and bluffs here in the Midwest



Good for you that you even make it to the gym. ****in beast you are. 

I stand by my initial statement. You need more food. 10 hours of hard labor can easily burn a couple thousand calories. What's left to build with?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hurt said:


> How LONG have you been eating said macros? A week? A month? A year? Consistency is key my man. This shit takes time. Also, there's no reason you need to be in the gym 2-3 hours. If you train with enough intensity you can be in and out in an hour. It's not POSSIBLE for me to train as hard as I do for 2 hours...I'd pass the fck out.



You need to try Sheiko. Workouts can easily take 2+hrs and regularly do. This shit is no joke lol. And that’s even skipping an accessory lift or two occasionally.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 21, 2018)

I cant remember if you posted a separate intro thread and if so, whether I responded to it, so first off, welcome to the board... 

Logging is a pretty cool job... You mentioned "midwest" are you in MI by chance...?

My thoughts on your diet are mixed between Seek's advice and Jin's... I would imagine you are buring more calories than most men at your job, let alone adding in your training time... I say add some more calories and dont be affraid to lose a little definition, its gonna happen... Just make sure you keep an eye on the mirror and if you get too too fluffy, just adjust a little. But dont be afraid of a little bit of fat...


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Good for you that you even make it to the gym. ****in beast you are.
> 
> I stand by my initial statement. You need more food. 10 hours of hard labor can easily burn a couple thousand calories. What's left to build with?


Ya it gets to be hard making time for the family my daughters mom gets to stay home to take care of my daughter  but now I’m going into the slower season winter is the busy season so I’ll get more time with family and nutrition I will be getting a month or two off soon and than shorter days than once fall hits it’s back to 7 days a week 12-14 hours a day


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I cant remember if you posted a separate intro thread and if so, whether I responded to it, so first off, welcome to the board...
> 
> Logging is a pretty cool job... You mentioned "midwest" are you in MI by chance...?
> 
> My thoughts on your diet are mixed between Seek's advice and Jin's... I would imagine you are buring more calories than most men at your job, let alone adding in your training time... I say add some more calories and dont be affraid to lose a little definition, its gonna happen... Just make sure you keep an eye on the mirror and if you get too too fluffy, just adjust a little. But dont be afraid of a little bit of fat...


Actually I’m on the border I’m in IA but I log in Wisconsin Illinois Missouri and Iowa mostly and thanks I’ll add more calories I never really thought about how many calories I really burn out there I’ll do some testing with it start around the 4000 calories maybe more and if it’s to much I’ll just drop 200 or so and keep working with it till it’s what seems good I eat clean for the most part I eat a lot of salmon tuna steaks tilapia chicken for my protein sources


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 21, 2018)

to put it into perspective I'm 248lbs and i eat 4300-4500 cals a day. active job and lift 6 days a week. but everyones body and metabolism is different. if you're looking to put on lean mass be patient.  2 lbs a month is solid. good luck dude


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> to put it into perspective I'm 248lbs and i eat 4300-4500 cals a day. active job and lift 6 days a week. but everyones body and metabolism is different. if you're looking to put on lean mass be patient.  2 lbs a month is solid. good luck dude


i feel like a big p**** on here everyone is a beast I couldn’t imagine being 200 and up that has to take a lot of hard work/dedication/nutrition I wasn’t sure if I would add weight quicker from muscle memory or anything I wrecked my rocket at 110 hit a culvert and I dropped from 160 to 130 and I’ve been working my way up since I’m back to 150 it’s been about a year


----------



## automatondan (Mar 21, 2018)

I am 5'11.5" and weigh 210 lbs. and lift 6 days a week (mostly sit at a desk for work). My TDEE is around 3500 cals per day. Right now im bulking and taking in 4000-4500 calories per day. The goal is 50% carbs, 25% protein, 25% fats.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I am 5'11.5" and weigh 210 lbs. and lift 6 days a week (mostly sit at a desk for work). My TDEE is around 3500 cals per day. Right now im bulking and taking in 4000-4500 calories per day. The goal is 50% carbs, 25% protein, 25% fats.


I’m going to feel like I’m going to explode at 4000 calories but nobody said it was easy good luck with your bulk I think I might be the smallest guy on the forum lol when I am 165 I feel great and unstoppable so I bet 200 feels bada**


----------



## automatondan (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> I’m going to feel like I’m going to explode at 4000 calories but nobody said it was easy good luck with your bulk I think I might be the smallest guy on the forum lol when I am 165 I feel great and unstoppable so I bet 200 feels bada**



Well, when I joined the board, I weighed 170 lbs... and yes, 200+ feels pretty awesome, but there are a lot of guys on here that literally make me look like im tiny... haha.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 21, 2018)

everyone's body is most comfortable and efficient at a certain weight..for me thats around 235. so anything above that requires a lot of force feeding. i could and will get bigger but that's gonna be rough and i feel like unsustainable. why not stay 250 and just get cut ya know? it's a journey bro


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> I’m going to feel like I’m going to explode at 4000 calories but nobody said it was easy good luck with your bulk I think I might be the smallest guy on the forum lol when I am 165 I feel great and unstoppable so I bet 200 feels bada**



I was a tiny 150 three years ago...like the guys said its a journey..you got this man just remember it wont happen overnight.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

I know if I achieve the 170 I’m just going to want more  I feel the grocery store is going to be my best friend for awhile


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 21, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> i feel like a big p**** on here everyone is a beast I couldn’t imagine being 200 and up that has to take a lot of hard work/dedication/nutrition I wasn’t sure if I would add weight quicker from muscle memory or anything I wrecked my rocket at 110 hit a culvert and I dropped from 160 to 130 and I’ve been working my way up since I’m back to 150 it’s been about a year



As you age it's easier to put on weight.

Don't add much calories but as you do do it gradually.

All good points made here but progress is going to tell your story and IMO at your age and activity it would be very difficult to get huge until you age.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 21, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> As you age it's easier to put on weight.
> 
> Don't add much calories but as you do do it gradually.
> 
> All good points made here but progress is going to tell your story and IMO at your age and activity it would be very difficult to get huge until you age.


So far every thread I make I get quick responses and a lot of good info thanks a lot everyone appreciate all the help and info


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 22, 2018)

Sounds like you are making steady gains on a solid amount of calories. I'd argue to adjust as your body responds. The thing you need most that nobody here can offer is some TIME. It'll come. Muscle takes consistency, intensity, and patience. Keep killing it beast man. I agree that 5-7 pounds a year will be some quality beef.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 1, 2018)

So far I have gained 5lbs in the last two weeks. Shows the proper diet and calorie intake is just as important as training. I have been keeping my fats at around 90g a day,So stayed pretty lean. Thanks everyone on here for the input or great advice.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 1, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> So far I have gained 5lbs in the last two weeks. Shows the proper diet and calorie intake is just as important as training. I have been keeping my fats at around 90g a day,So stayed pretty lean. Thanks everyone on here for the input or great advice.




Glad its working out for you man...just keep pushing


----------



## Viduus (Apr 1, 2018)

I was just thinking of this thread today. You should start a training log on here. I’m sure others would be just as interested as I am in seeing your progression.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I was just thinking of this thread today. You should start a training log on here. I’m sure others would be just as interested as I am in seeing your progression.


 I was thinking about starting one,just have been busy with Easter stuff. I’ll start one on Monday after the holiday.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

I think it all comes down to tracking calories properly and only hitting a moderate surplus (200-400 calories) vs. a see-food diet that is easy to fall into and rationalize as you get strong


----------



## Viduus (Apr 22, 2018)

How’s the progress coming?


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> How’s the progress coming?


Sorry I have been really busy. Progress is going good starting to get harder the more I gain. Strength has increased a lot. Thought about taking the short cut with some test but decided I’m not close to my genetic potential. It was tempting though but I feel as I should work my a** off to get to my genetic potential. I’m up 14 lbs which I think my calories and diet was just way off with all the cardio I do In the woods so I appreciate all the advice everyone gave me helped a lot.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 25, 2018)

How’s your BF% changing with the 14lb? I’m curious because you’re where I’ll be later this summer. (Well not as lean but you’re the closest on the board.)


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> How’s your BF% changing with the 14lb? I’m curious because you’re where I’ll be later this summer. (Well not as lean but you’re the closest on the board.)


I try to keep my fat consumption 90g or so. I eat a lot of fish egg whites(still eat whole eggs with yolk but add egg whites in with it) and a lot of lean turkey and beef. My body fat did go up but not anything to crazy. Abs and obliques still visible. Just find a good diet that works for you that you can deal with all the time. it definitely gets hard but I’m glad I’m not over 200 lbs it has to be hard to maintain and get the proper nutrition mad respect for those guys it has to be rough. If your looking for a good meal plan I believe it was helios nutrition it’s under sponsors that does them if I remember right a lot of people are happy with the meal plans if I had extra money to throw rate now I would definitely try to sign up for that. Check it out if you haven’t.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 25, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been on a Helios (Spongy) diet for awhile. I’ve dropped from 220 to 170 now. I have a little bit more leaning out to do then it’s building time.

Obviously the body fat will rise when building and it’s a perpetual balancing act. Figured you’d have the best shot at managing it.

Hurt, Gibs and Jin are way to massive for me to relate to at this point :32 (6):


----------



## Cslogger515 (Apr 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Yeah I’ve been on a Helios (Spongy) diet for awhile. I’ve dropped from 220 to 170 now. I have a little bit more leaning out to do then it’s building time.
> 
> Obviously the body fat will rise when building and it’s a perpetual balancing act. Figured you’d have the best shot at managing it.
> 
> Hurt, Gibs and Jin are way to massive for me to relate to at this point :32 (6):


Ya I give those guys some credit I don’t think I could do it they have about 100lbs on me and I think it’s hard now. 220 to 170 congrats man that’s a big drop. so what do you think about spongeys nutrition plan I’m really interested in it?


----------



## Viduus (Apr 26, 2018)

Cslogger515 said:


> Ya I give those guys some credit I don’t think I could do it they have about 100lbs on me and I think it’s hard now. 220 to 170 congrats man that’s a big drop. so what do you think about spongeys nutrition plan I’m really interested in it?



Its been great for me. I think the more advanced you are the better his experience will work for you. It was an investment in “doing things right”. 

I’d have to imagine people using AAS or slin would have a lot more details to worry about.


----------

